# Looking for an English speaking Italian solicitor



## Jamster (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all I am hoping that some one can help me. As the thread title states I am looking for an English speaking Italian solicitor in the Liguria region of Italy. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lucie Storrs (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't recommend anyone personally, but there is an English Yellow Pages for Italy recommending English-speaking professionals and businesses. You'll have to google it as I'm too new a member to post URLS... but its on insiders abroad dot com.

Hope that helps!
Lucie


----------



## Jamster (Mar 31, 2010)

Lucie Storrs said:


> Can't recommend anyone personally, but there is an English Yellow Pages for Italy recommending English-speaking professionals and businesses. You'll have to google it as I'm too new a member to post URLS... but its on insiders abroad dot com.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Lucie


Hi Lucie,
Thanks for the information, much appreciated, I eventually phoned the British Consulate who were able to give me a list of solicitors. Thanks again


----------



## Lucie Storrs (Apr 7, 2010)

You're welcome Jamster, perhaps someone else will find the English Yellow Pages useful!


----------

